# Worlds Roll Call



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

WELL THE TIME IS FAST APPROACHING, LETS HEAR WHO ALL IS GOING TO BE THERE.

ME, ME, ME, ME. ALL 3 DAYS


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Depends on the drum bite, if it remains as strong as now, going to pass this one up.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i'll be there.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ktom.... be honest, you just dont have a boat to get of the island


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I plan to be there. Tony Pendergrass, big brother and cuz Bill Bailey plan to make it as well.

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

AND THE LIST GROWS, NOT MUCH POSTING THIS WEEK, WHATS UP??


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*The Luppies will be there.*

Hi Demonfish, just busy cleaning up and getting back to normal after the storm. I sent you an email via the boards' service. Did you get it? I talked to Zziplex and they expect to be on schedule and I should bring some new rods with me on Friday. See you all there.


----------



## Pompano Dan (Oct 23, 2002)

Charlie, is there any chance that ZZiplex is sending you a Powertex Bass rod on this shipment? I sure would like to have one.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Pompano Dan",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*like tommy said---*

i'll be there representing the short-low-and left contingent from the mountains of NC.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

I'm making the trip. If the weather is favorable my plan is to come down the week before and stay in the Henlopen area. 
They have a great field to work out on during the week prior to the event. Should the weather be questionable that week then I'll just come down for the Tournament. I'm Hoping the fishing
around Lewes will be OK 
Regrads Big Dave


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey dave......

How does one become an honorary member of the Booze Brothers???? I think I have met the first two criteria....... 

See you in two weeks,

Tommy


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Who don't have a boat?? How bout a pathfinder 24' with 225 Honda, and all the goodies. 
Might make it, then again if the fish are biting, will pass.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

sounds like a nice boat ktom, but hope to see you up there in chrisfield anyhow.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey pompano dan, your from my neck of the woods, cocoa and merritt island. see ya soon in chrisfeild.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Tommy regarding the Booze Brothers. I'll have a talk with you when you arrive in MD for the tourny. Having a chapter in NC might be a great Idea. We have one in Maine, NY, Ohio, And Arizona. Cheers Mate


----------

